# gutenprint-cups without X11



## kagura-san (May 22, 2009)

Hello 

Can anyone tell me, how should I modify the print/gutenprint-cups port to install it without gtk and X11 libraries? I do not want to use libgutenprintui, I only need USB printer driver for Epson Stylus S20.

Thank you for your answers.

JN


----------



## kagura-san (May 22, 2009)

Solved


----------



## hydra (May 22, 2009)

Could you please provide the solution ? There may be other people with the same problem


----------



## kagura-san (May 22, 2009)

*Solution*

I am sorry. I tried to post the solution earlier, but my network connection failed. I was mad aboud it, so i posted only "Solved"  Here is(are) the solution(s):

Solution no 1:
I tried to change few lines in gutenprint-base Makefile.

USE_GNOME= <some stuff>
#to
USE_GNOME=

.if ${SLAVE_PORT}=="yes"
LIB_DEPENDS+= gutenprintui2.1 ...
#to
.if ${SLAVE_PORT}=="yes"
#LIB_DEPENDS+= gutenprintui2.1 ...

it worked well, all things have been compiled, bud then I found, that I need a newer version of gutenprint, so I found a second solution:

1 download gutenprint sources
2 ./configure; make; make install


----------

